
Show HN: Song of the Moment – A homepage with a new song suggestion every day - frenchie4111
https://www.songofthemoment.com/
======
valentinvieriu
Simple and elegant. I'm assuming somebody is trying an MVP. Congratulations
for putting it out there and trying it out. Questions: How do you plan of
monetising this? How would you expect the selection process will be? How do
you chose the winner? Let's assume you get flooded by some Heavy Metal fans.
Will this transform into the Heavy Metal Song of the Moment? Let's not even
talk about trolls...

